# popcorn trees



## beefy (Jul 24, 2009)

are chinese tallow trees ok for goats to eat and if so, will they?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 28, 2009)

http://texnat.tamu.edu/cmplants/toxic/plants/chinesetallow.html


----------

